# 30% body fat and sticking!



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

I've been cutting for a few months now and had been going quite well but things have slowed to an absolute halt recently.

I decided to buy some bf scales and was rather disappointed to see that I am nearly 31% bf and have been the same for the last 2 months!

I lost over a stone while cutting without any cardio and have recently added 20 mins of cardio to my routine to try and shift a bit more but nothing has changed.

I was even on Eph for a month, taking 6 a day (not sure on strength) and they did nothing for me.

My diet is quit clean, my training is consistent and quite thorough but my fat loss is totally static. I really don't understand why things are not moving on from here.

Maybe I should bulk? I don't know, any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Take up powerlifting

People are gonna wanna see your diet and routine, save the time and post it up people will be able to help alot better, im useless with weight loss though


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

What does your diet look like?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

You lost a stone but are still over 30% wow!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

It's probably the scales that are reporting the wrong %.

I go by waist measurements. Do you look leaner in the mirror?


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> You lost a stone but are still over 30% wow!


Yeah, me big fat bastard!

I was out of work for 2 years, and after a year and a half of looking for work I kind of gave up on life and let things slip very badly!

Diet;

Meal 1 Oats, skimmed milk, and whey

Meal 2 1 chicken breast, couple of oat cakes

Meal 3 large salad, couple of eggs, no dressing.

Meal 4 same as Meal 2

Meal 5 protein shake before gym

Meal 6 Atkins/keto style meal from a few choices I have prepared for the week

Meal 7 dessert spoon of cottage cheese, and the same of peanut butter.

I'm at the gym 4 nights a week with a Push/Pull/Legs style program.


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

mb75 said:


> It's probably the scales that are reporting the wrong %.
> 
> I go by waist measurements. Do you look leaner in the mirror?


I did suspect the scales a bit but they are consistent.

Leaner than what? I've always been fat so have no real good gauge of what lean is and what I would look like with a normal bf%.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

I can't offer you any real tangible advice mate but don't give up! Fair play to you for shifting a stone that's no mean feat.

Someone on here will be able to help, so good luck and all the best.


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

add in 40 min cardio every day


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

OldMan said:


> I can't offer you any real tangible advice mate but don't give up! Fair play to you for shifting a stone that's no mean feat.
> 
> Someone on here will be able to help, so good luck and all the best.


Thank you, I have no intention of giving up, failure is NOT an option!


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

flynnie11 said:


> add in 40 min cardio every day


I struggle with the 20 mins I do at the moment (fat men can't run!).

I do think cardio is a vital ingredient though and your comment is noted, I will endeavor to start with at least 20 mins a day on top of everything else.


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

if u dont want to do cardio , drop a meal r sumthing?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Keto diet, end of story..

Serious mate its the only diet that works for me when cutting!


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

could maby try dave palumbo keto diet lots of people over on muscle talk have had good results, i tried it and lost a stone without cardio in 6 weeks.

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/Dave-Palumbo-Keto-Diet-Questions-Ask-them-here-m3919436.aspx

plenty to look through :thumb:


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

noid said:


> I did suspect the scales a bit but they are consistent.
> 
> Leaner than what? I've always been fat so have no real good gauge of what lean is and what I would look like with a normal bf%.


get some calipers and go off of the mirror mate

BF scales are ****!!

the ONLY way to test BF effectivley is in a pod!

calipers can be alright.... give you a rough idea...

but realisticley, train and train..... take measurements every 2 weeks, look in the mirror.... you'll harden up and feel better and better about yourself!

trust me iv done it..!!


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

I've tried Keto, it drove me up the wall, all i wanted to do was eat junk food all the time! Maybe mine just wasn't good enough. Will try that diet and will also use the other suggested body fat measurement method to see if it's any different.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

noid said:


> I struggle with the 20 mins I do at the moment (fat men can't run!).
> 
> I do think cardio is a vital ingredient though and your comment is noted, I will endeavor to start with at least 20 mins a day on top of everything else.


what type of cardio are you doing fast or slow if its on a tread mill try doing a fast walk with incline i had the same problem as you and this is what has worked for me it as i found it easier to push myself with a fast walk then trying to run that extra 20 min


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

I do treadmill running most of the time. Have tried other things and rowing works for me but they all get uncomfortable after about 10 mins and unbearable after 15. Maybe a fast walk is the way forward. I'll try that and see how i get on.


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

noid said:


> I do treadmill running most of the time. Have tried other things and rowing works for me but they all get uncomfortable after about 10 mins and unbearable after 15. Maybe a fast walk is the way forward. I'll try that and see how i get on.


I feel your pain mate - hate cardio too, but it has to be done if you wanna loose fat. I've tried both HIIT and low intensity steady state and I respond better to SS though it's boring as fuk - sometimes I do both!

To make things less boring try 10min on different machines, e.g. 10min bike, xtrainer, rowing, treadmill, whichever you prefer. This way 30min go faster  ...and you should aim for 30min minimum after weights (if doing SS) and at least 3x week.

On your diet, I would up fat intake, maybe your not getting enough kcal per day too and your metabolism as slowed down. I found almonds a great source of fat, protein and high in calories  a few grams a day will welp if you need a caloric boost.


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

KASHLDN said:


> I feel your pain mate - hate cardio too, but it has to be done if you wanna loose fat. I've tried both HIIT and low intensity steady state and I respond better to SS though it's boring as fuk - sometimes I do both!
> 
> To make things less boring try 10min on different machines, e.g. 10min bike, xtrainer, rowing, treadmill, whichever you prefer. This way 30min go faster  ...and you should aim for 30min minimum after weights (if doing SS) and at least 3x week.
> 
> On your diet, I would up fat intake, maybe your not getting enough kcal per day too and your metabolism as slowed down. I found almonds a great source of fat, protein and high in calories  a few grams a day will welp if you need a caloric boost.


I also started on HIIT, I just couldn't manage a lot of time like this though so have recently started on ss and I'm getting on a little better with this and just trying to beat the boredom factor now.

I used to have almonds in my oats in the morning but have recently started adding some peanut butter and that's quite nice (not to mention a lot cheaper than almonds).


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

OK, think I have a new diet planned.

How does this sound?

Meal #1: 5 whole eggs.

Meal #2: 8oz chicken breast and 10g almonds.

Meal #3: 50g protein with 20g natural peanut butter.

Meal #4: 8oz salmon with 10g almonds.

Meal #5: 55g protein with 20g natural peanut butter (post workout).

Meal #6: same as meal #1.

After seeing someones progress that started off very similar to how I am now, It has spurred me on a bit so really going for the diet and cardio until Christmas time.

The question I have is about the protein I am using. I ordered it just before I chose this meal plan so I fear it may not work with it.

It's this stuff "Vyomax milk egg and whey" any opinions on it and it's validity for my diet plan?

Thanks for all the input so far, it's been great.

Edit; Just look at the profile of that protein and it comes in with 23.5g carbs per 100g so gonna try to stop my order and change it for PHD Pharma Whey as that comes in at a much healthier 7.3g carbs per 100g. Same price as 2 of the Vyomax ones but it seems a much better product.


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

Whey isolate would be my choice for this kind of diet mate - lowest in carbs

Diet looks ok to me.

As mentioned - forget the scales, if you are working out effectively you could be gaining lean mass - go by skinfold (caliper) reading (multiple point)

imo, dont get hung up on the readings either, as long as the value is going down its working.

Search and study B|G Joe's posts - pretty much all you need to know about Keto is in them also Dutch scott's journal has good information.

Keep working at the cardio - you will be suprised how fast endurance levels will raise with consistancy and it will help with metabolism.

Drink plenty of Water also.

Best of luck!


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi mate,

Know where your coming from as after to many bulk aas cycles saw me get to 18 st 2lb two years ago. Had some great gains but also a lot of bf due to poor diet whilst bulking, today im 15 st 3lb by cleaning up my diet whilst on cycle.

However my greatest loss of bf has been over the last 7wks and lost 1st 5lb by following a ckd diet, My meals have been as follows,

Mon-Fri

6.30 4x whole eggs scrambled and 2 slices of grilled bacon or handful of butter fried mushrooms

9.00 2xscoops pharma whey in ice cold water (ice cold to burn more calories)

11.00 tablespoon of whole earth peanut butter

13.00 200gms green salad+ 2 slices of ham/100gms chicken breast/ half tin of salmon

15.00 50gms walnuts

16.30 gym

18.00 2xscoops pharma whey (ice cold water)

19.00 Mushroom omelete and green salad/ 200 gms chicken breast+100 gms fresh green veg (broccoli/fine green beans) or salmon steak and 100 gms green veg

21.00 2x scoops pharma whey (ice cold water)

Meds to assist 1xomega 3 cap,1x1000mg glucosamine,1x multi vit with extra vit c, and cycle 2wks eca then 100mcgms clen 100mcgms t3.....

meds not a necessity but working well for me.. :thumbup1:


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

Looking at the Whey I want to use, is this any good?

Vyomax whey Isolate

Or should I go for something else?


----------



## barrowvian (Sep 6, 2008)

I couldn't see them on the site, but try and find the nutritional values per 100g and specifically look at the carb content.

If you're going to follow a CKD style diet then try and keep your carb levels, for the day, below 30g-35g. Have a look on MP at their whey isolate products, I've been using them for a while now and their carb content is ideal for this kind of diet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

noid said:


> I struggle with the 20 mins I do at the moment (fat men can't run!).
> 
> I do think cardio is a vital ingredient though and your comment is noted, I will endeavor to start with at least 20 mins a day on top of everything else.


Walk then.

45-60mins AM cardio and a keto diet. + Short, heavy workouts based around the big 3 lifts = WIN

£45 for 2kg of whey! your ****ing mental!!

Myprotien Impact whey protein. 2.5kg for £25. Cheeper if you use the price matcher. No need for isolate at 30% BF!

Too many nuts in Diet IMO. 2 portions a day was my limit. Change some to EVOO


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

noid said:


> I do treadmill running most of the time. Have tried other things and rowing works for me but they all get uncomfortable after about 10 mins and unbearable after 15. Maybe a fast walk is the way forward. I'll try that and see how i get on.


Think your on the right track. I would say brisk walking 20mins in the morning before eating anything.


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

2 pages in and although your diet is posted do you have any idea of how many calories you're getting a day? Once you're counting calories you can get a better idea of values and what you need to cut out to loose weight. For example, if 2200 calories a day isn't working then reduce it to 2000.

60 mins fasted AM cardio 5 days a week and 2200kcal got me down 5% bodyfat in 4 weeks (also push/pull/legs). It doesnt have to be running, a brisk walk to elevate the heart rate to 120-130BPM will do fine.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

hendrix said:


> Think your on the right track. I would say brisk walking 20mins in the morning before eating anything.


stuffs 20 mins! do an hour fatty! :beer:

Im aloud to call him a fatty cos i am one. :thumb:


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> stuffs 20 mins! do an hour fatty! :beer:
> 
> Only suggested 20 mins as a start. I should have made that clearer really.
> 
> ...


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

noid said:


> OK, think I have a new diet planned.
> 
> How does this sound?
> 
> ...


I make that about 2350-2500 calories. Not bad but if its not working reduce it to 2000-2150 max.

10 whole eggs a day! substitute meal 6 for a tin of tuna.

You have no fruit & veg!

What times of day are you consuming these meals?

How much water are you drinking?

Zero carbs will leave you craving junk and with no energy youll be more likely to cheat.

Wake up: 60 min fasted cardio.

Immediately after fasted cardio: 2 scoops protein in water. 1 fruit.

30-45 mins later: 50g(dry) oats in water with 1 scoop whey.

3 hours later: 100g basmati rice, 1 chicken breast, 100g broccoli.

3 hours later: 150g salmon, 100g cottage cheese, 80g baby spinach.

3 hours later: 50g basmati rice, 1 chicken breast, 100g broccoli. sugar free jelly for desert.

Before bed: 2 scoops protein in skim milk. desert spoon peanutbutter, Multivitamin.

Approx 260g protein, 200g carbs, 50g fat 2000 calories depending on what protein powder you use.

Weights days have a 2 scoop whey shake in water within 1 hour of training.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

J55TTC said:


> I make that about 2350-2500 calories. Not bad but if its not working reduce it to 2000-2150 max.
> 
> 10 whole eggs a day! substitute meal 6 for a tin of tuna.
> 
> ...


i agree

you get a nice amount of protein just in a tin of tuna and its low calories realy, i recently switched eggs to tuna to finish my cut,

i think your having too many carbs in the very first diet you posted

but as said in above posts

to cut its best working out how many calories you need to maintain weight and drop 500 from it

if this still dont work then drop more or up your cardio

cardio does start off hard when your fat or not fit

i was a lazy fuk and couldnt be bothered lol

but has to be dun


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses so far. They have all been very helpful.



J55TTC said:


> I make that about 2350-2500 calories. Not bad but if its not working reduce it to 2000-2150 max.
> 
> 10 whole eggs a day! substitute meal 6 for a tin of tuna.
> 
> ...


OK, here is my plan.

I was looking at that diet I had put because it was almost a direct copy of the Dave Palumbo Keto diet so guessed that would be a good one.

I'm supplementing with 3 one a day multi-vitamin and mineral tablets, I also take 6gms fish oils and 3 msm, glucosamine tablets a day. I have Ephadrine to but not sure if I wanna be using it.

I get up at about 6am and am out walking the dog until just before 7 so already getting at least 40 mins a day fasted cardio, average heart rate between 110bpm and 130bpm (depending on how the dog feels that day).

Bearing in mind I've not started this Keto diet yet my plan is to have the first meal at 7 when I get in from walking the dog, the next meal would be at 10, then 1pm, then 4, to the gym at about 7, home for 8.30 ish when I have my pwo meal and then the last meal before bed at 10pm latest.

I ended up getting that isolate that I linked but never mind.

I have about 1.5 to 2 litres of water a day, with very weak squash concentrate in it.


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

This is the breakdown of my planned diet.

Calories; 2,686

Fat; 152.8g

Carbs; 36g

Protein; 292.7g

Does that look OK when it's broken down like that?

Fitday.com calculation;

Calories Eaten (2,686 calories)	Calories Burned (3,204 calories)

At least I'm in a deficit, or looking that way anyway.

Edit; Calorie balance including weights and am cardio.

Calories Eaten (2,686 calories)	Calories Burned (3,582 calories)


----------



## Shoty (Aug 23, 2010)

I found doing split sets on my weight training great for dropping fat, keeps your heart racing like a b1tch followed by HIIT for 15-20 mins. To be honest I hate doing cardio and prefer to do an hour of intense weight training\cardio much better for me.


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

Shoty said:


> I found doing split sets on my weight training great for dropping fat, keeps your heart racing like a b1tch followed by HIIT for 15-20 mins. To be honest I hate doing cardio and prefer to do an hour of intense weight training\cardio much better for me.


Just gonna keep to the am walks at the moment, will add in some HIIT when I feel that I can do it and may go back on the Eph at the same time.

Also, looking at Glutamine and BCAA's to try and stop losing as much muscle mass as I can but there's so many choices, any recommendations?


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

noid said:


> Just gonna keep to the am walks at the moment, will add in some HIIT when I feel that I can do it and may go back on the Eph at the same time.
> 
> Also, looking at Glutamine and BCAA's to try and stop losing as much muscle mass as I can but there's so many choices, any recommendations?


your thinking of too many things too fast, just keep with the diet bro untill you get your body fat around a reasonable level. keep it simple theres no need to make it hard for yourself. goodluck mate :thumbup1:

btw - if you got that diet from the dave palumbo post 1/3 almonds is 50g mate


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks like you gonna do keto? I would add more vegs to the diet (the ones that don't have much carbs) also avocado wuold be nice source of gud fats.

Because of the fact that you don't have much carbs, your body will not hold the water so drink alot. Supplement more vits and minerals (otherwise night cramps will occur) Running in the morning on empty stomach will help.Also HIT after weight session. Coffee and green tea is your friend

Training and diet is all that you need:thumbup1:

Hope it helps

Ninja


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Glutamine and BCAA is a good idea but if you are doing keto diet then just keep your good fats high and you will save ya muscles for sure :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

Ninja said:


> Looks like you gonna do keto? I would add more vegs to the diet (the ones that don't have much carbs) also avocado wuold be nice source of gud fats.
> 
> Because of the fact that you don't have much carbs, your body will not hold the water so drink alot. Supplement more vits and minerals (otherwise night cramps will occur) Running in the morning on empty stomach will help.Also HIT after weight session. Coffee and green tea is your friend
> 
> ...


You think 3 "1 a day" multi vit and mineral isn't enough in a day?

Started the morning walks and the dog loves it so that's a bit of motivation right there.

Thanks for all the comments so far, it's been extremely useful and is helping me formulate a really good plan of attack.


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

Just calculated my bf% with this "clicky" and it says I'm at 17%!!!

Starting Keto tomorrow. Pretty much the diet I posted initially. Hopefully going to stick to it and make some serious progress before Christmas.


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

First week of diet gone well, just have to make it through the weekend now.

Wondering whether to have a cheat meal or not. I have had zero weight change this week so far, I really mean zero so thinking maybe laying off the cheat meals til something actually happens?

Any advice on this?


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

If you havent lost any weight then you either need to up the cardio or reduce the calories.


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

J55TTC said:


> If you havent lost any weight then you either need to up the cardio or reduce the calories.


Then I shall do both! I'll drop an egg from both the morning and the evening meals and start with some cardio after the weights.

Will also refrain from a cheat meal until the time comes that I have actually started to see some results from this plan.


----------

